# Hook, Blade Swivel Sizing Chart



## bcritch (Jan 10, 2008)

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Content/downloads/sizing_chart.pdf

I found this document while searching for a Hook Sizing Chart so I can replace the hooks on some of my hardbaits.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice to have especially when ordering from cataolgs or online! Thanks!


----------

